# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Vocabulario de agricultura en inglés

## Bruno Cillóniz

Vocabulario de agricultura en inglés para aprender términos básicos.   Temas similares: "Sobreviviendo al Progreso" - Documental (En inglés) Traducción de textos inglés al español o viceversa Video ProCitrus Lima Perú (Inglés) Promoción del negocio agroexportador en el Perú (En Inglés)

----------


## gabriel.1

jejeje esta genial , algo basico pero muy util .

----------

